

I need a short 'cartoon' video demonstrating how to use my website. Suggestions? - Frozenlock

I would like a short video showing the main features of my website. I&#x27;ve tried to film myself, but it mostly gives an impression of &#x27;cheap&#x27; or &#x27;corny&#x27;.<p>Futhermore, if I ever change the CSS or anything else just a little bit, then the video isn&#x27;t matching the site anymore.<p>I would like a video that shows a &#x27;cartoon&#x27; version of the main features. (Edit: by cartoon I mean simplified.)<p>Also, being French Canadian, I have a big accent that can be off-putting; a more traditional American or British voice would be great.<p>Is there a firm offering to make such videos?
Any good&#x2F;bad experiences with them?<p>Thank you very much in advance!
======
nreece
You can receive quick quotes from talented producers and even supervise/manage
your video production project with Hatchvid -
[http://hatchvid.com](http://hatchvid.com)

PS. shameless plug

------
thenomad
This might sound crazy, but it'd be worth looking at Fiverr. You won't get
world-class talent, but you can find competent motion graphics and video
people on there, and decent voiceovers too.

~~~
dirktheman
Second Fiverr. Some of these guys/girls have impressive show reels!

------
dirkk0
I would go for these guys:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_Craft](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_Craft)

------
benatkin
Many of the ones that are out there are made by a company named Epipheo.
[http://epipheo.com/](http://epipheo.com/)

------
a3n
I don't know the answer to your question, but, have you considered a
screencast instead, showing actual use?

~~~
Frozenlock
I have; I plan to make one for a more detailed explanation. For the landing
page however, I would like something short and sweet :-)

Thanks for the suggestion!

